# IS Your House Like A Zoo?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I've noticed alot of people have 50 + pets on here. May it be rep's, small mammals, dogs, cats etc

I have 2 dogs, 2 chinchillas and 2 snakes at present. But given half the chance i would have a rep room, mammal shed . . . i can go on :lol2:
I can't wait to have my own place :whistling2:

So what i want to ask is, 

would you have it any other way?

And how much time/money goes into having alot of pets, breeders whatever you use them for?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

OHH the most i had at one pont was,

a dog, a snake around 14 guinea pigs and 2 rabbits


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

so far me and me misses has got 2 beardies and 2 cats and a baby on the way but we r getting 4 geckos and a water dragon soon


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

When I had around 30 reptiles they were all in the one reptile room so the rest of the house was copletely animal free.. 
But now it's just me n monty


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a point though, a balance. My house is like a zoo, and I would like more, but in practicality, I am definitely considering scaling down.

You sacrifice a lot when you have a large amount of animals, most of all your time - but also your freedom. I can't go out all day if the dogs can't come with me because I won't leave them alone for more than a few hours, I used to travel the world, but now it is hard to find someone to look after the collection for a weekend. Space is gone, I've got 2 rooms and a large shed full of animals which means I can't put friends up anymore, as we don't have a guest room like we used to... 

I have not only a business to run, but 2 dogs, 2 cats..... between 100 and 400 snakes in the house depending on the season, 18 lizards, currently 8 hedgehogs but anywhere between 5 and 15 depending on if i have babies here, 10 rats, 150+ mice in the rodent shed.... I definitely feel like I'm living in a zoo :lol2:

ALL my time and ALL my money goes into them pretty much. 

I have thought a few times about cutting my collection in half but just don't have the heart to do it. I am lucky that at the moment my dogs and cats enjoy the kennels, and I have family & friends who can cover the snakes for a week or two so I can have a break now and then, but freedom is the one thing I miss the most.


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

We are in the 30s I believe, found it hard to past two weeks because of stupid work but we do love it.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

3 dogs, a couple of t's, 10 lizards (another 8 on the way), 10 millies, 1 vinegaroon, 2 tailless whip scorpions, a couple of hundred roaches, about a thousand crickets, 1 very forgiving other half and a gem of a mother who pet sits whenever I need to be away for the day.

I have no time (or money) for holidays but to be honest I would be lost without my animals, especially my pups. How much do they cost? I would be too scared to sit down and work that one out!!:lol:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah i'd say the main sacrifice is you're very tied down. For example I live 200 miles plus away from my family now, but I can't visit them as often as I like due to the animals. None of the other halfs family will look after them for a few days, or even a day. They're scared of the tortoises & bearded dragon! I don't personally think I have many animals at all but if you talk to the other halfs family you'd think we were overrun!

Would I change it though? Not for the world. I adore my animals. They are my life simply put...sad? Perhaps ...but they make me happy.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

as of today we are up to 31 (check the sig). plus a 2 year old daughter and 4month old son, and the OH hasnt grown up yet either really :lol2: all in a small 2 bed flat

dont think it will feel like a zoo until we have a huge house and a few iggys wandering around:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

<-----Zoo Keeper Required.

It's a Zoo, definately.:blush:

I know cos the kids have stopped asking to go to Belfast Zoo, they're happy at this Zoo:2thumb:


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

i dont think i got quite as many animals as some of u....

we gots
2 love birds
6 budgies
5 zebra finches 
1 syrian hamrat
2 rats
2 dogs (GSD and yorkshire cross maltese)
4 goldfish
1 yemen cham
1 leo gecko
4 snakes (Bcc, Corn n 2 kings)
1 **** sapien (my niece)
and i got 3 more corns in my bedroom that are lodging here til early september


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

well we have 309 last count, furrys, rodents, hedgehogs, birds, lizards, snakes, amphibs and inverts, the only room in the house that is viv or cage free is the bathroom and we live in a three bedroomed house!!!!! so yes we are a zoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol2::lol2:

free time! wats that?
but we wouldnt change it for the world:flrt:


----------



## Labtechlesley (Apr 21, 2008)

It does feel like a zoo here at times and we don't have anything like the number of animals some do. I am lucky to have a room for the lizards and snakes, the frogs and toads are more around the house and the cats spread out a lot too (lol) but I really wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

We currently have 15 snakes, 7 leopard gecko's and a african pygmy hedgehog: victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah,

But most of it lives upstairs and only the dogs the fish tank and the ferrets are downstairs so you couldnt tell.

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My mother keeps telling me i should charge an entrance fee into my house so yips i would say my house looks like a zoo :lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

not as many as some but still enough
2 dogs 
1 cat
fish
1 newt
2 turtles
2 beadies
2 uro's
1 chuckwalla 
1 tegu
1 chameleon
1 gecko


----------



## bandits (Aug 16, 2008)

we have 3 snakes, 1 tarantula, 2 cats, 2 dogs, 1 rabbit. we did have tropical fish but they got re-homed


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

we do have a bit of a zoo with 17+ snakes a bosc monitor 2 dogs 2 rabbits a marine set up and a cockatiel, oh and 3 kids! :lol2: and i try not to think how much it costs us!! (but it runs at over £100 a month i would say) sometimes it does feel like it is all a bit much and often think of thinning things out...but when crunch comes to crunch we just can never do it! :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

my motheralso says we should start charging entrance into our house lol!!! it does feel as bit mad on times as it takes an hour to feed everything in the morning - we havent had a holiday for 2 yrs so I would dreadto think what we would do with them all if we did go on hols - it does cost a lot in money to keep them all but me and the OH dont really have much else in our lives so why not? They make us happy - I really would like a water dragon and some collards lizards - OH would love an iguana but we seriously dont have any more room - our house moves from morning through thenight plus due to our usiness premises falling trough we now have our business plus ourselves and all the animals in a small 3 bedroomed house - MAD!!! I just need a bigger house lol!!


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

I don't feel like sucha freak now for wanting more pets :lol2:

People often think i'm wierd for having the animals i do, never mind anymore but i have never really holiday'd so im not giving much up


----------



## Keeky101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have 6 cats, 2 guinea-pigs, 5-6 tropical fish(I dont know if my Khuli loach is still here...=/), 1 mouse, a baby cham, countless spiders and about 90 flies lol =D I have also adopted an orangutang who lives in boneo, and I call the geckos that live in and around my grandparents house me "pets" lol, they r really cute

Everyone I know says I have a zoo and they love it (especially some of my younger friends), but 2 peeps in paticular (who shal remain nameless) say that I have too much, but if you can afford the right care, then you can (in theory) have as many as you want!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

My auntie has always had alot of animals and most of my family have always said "your turning into your auntie". We are the about the only two in my family that love animals, She currently has 6 dogs, 4 gerbils, 2 cats and a budgie. At the moment i have the 2 dogs, 4 tarantulas (with 2 more on the way), 2 scorpions (with 1 more on the way), 3 leos and 1 egg (not sure if it's fertile or not). I told my auntie what i've got now and will be getting soon and all she texted back was your nuts!!!!
As for going away the furthest i go is my mum's round the corner when i stay over to babysit my daughter the longest is for a weekend, the dogs come with me and i nip home and check everything else. When i went to rockness this year my mum dogsat and a mate checked that mats were ok but i just fed leos on fri before i left and then mon when i got back, and charlotte was fine.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah it is getting like a zoo, especially since i got more into geckos than snakes!! seriously considering loosing a snake at least nowdays.. getting over run. lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we have a lot of animals...
people have even asked me while studying legislation if we needed a zoo licence! 

[I had to point out that being as we're not open to the public, no we don't! ] 

we have: 2 dogs (with puppies on the way), 2 cats, mice, rats, spiny mice, a 4x2x2 community fish tank, lots of various snakes, a tegu, some leopard geckos... i think that's about it. it's mostly snakes, poss about 70 odd in the house at the moment, but that includes a batch of cf royals and a load of corn snake babies.. 

there's always more we want... there's a ever growing wish list.. 
there always seems to be something we're waiting to arrive. 

but animals are our life. i'm studying animal management at college as a backup as we are developing a business around animals. 

it costs a lot. but it's what we want to do. we're lucky to be going on holiday in just over 4 weeks.. and have people nearby who can look after the animals..


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

my bedroom is but not my house ..lol


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've not read all the posts but htough I'd say how many I have.


Dogs...Giant breeds...3
dogs...medium breeds...1
cats.....4....3 have gone missing since i moved here so i used to have 7
degu....2
gerbils....2
multi's....approx 20..mass breakout the other day or there would have been a lot more.
rats.....36 adults....22 kittens.........11 are recently rehomed from a friend.
mice......UUUHHHHMMMMM....probably about 200.
corn snakes....3
rainbow boas....2
blood pythin....1
royal pythons....2
king snakes.....1
house snake.....1
ponies.....2
rabbit..giant breed......1
rabbit....lionhead....1
rabbit....mini lionhead....1


Grandchildren...female....4......:lol2:

OOOPs forgot the bearded dragon.....1


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I've got a dog, a 3 year old son and 4 guinea pigs. It feels like a zoo but i love being around animals. Hopefully when i graduate i can get a bigger house and more animals


----------

